# Just finished a new one!



## BenPeake (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Just finished a new engine. Here is the video:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoBCvGKEC1w[/ame]

If you want more info go to http://peake-engines.com/

Thanks for watching!
Ben


----------



## m_kilde (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Ben

Now thats a neat little one - fine work


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 10, 2011)

Sweet little engine!
Love the detail in the flywheel!!

It would be neat if you offered it as a kit that required machining or just the plans!

Andrew


----------



## ChooChooMike (Mar 10, 2011)

Neat ! 

Looks like a nicely embellished clone of Elmer's "Tiny" and other small wobblers 

Mike


----------



## Dave1964 (Mar 10, 2011)

very nice

Dave


----------

